# School TC (Transfer Certificate) required?



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Going by the age rules, my 4 year old kid should ideally be getting into Higher-Kindergarten in Australia from Jan. He would already have done 6 months of Lower-Kindergarten here in Bangalore. The school here wants us to pay full year fees (upto May, 2013) if we want them to issue TC for my kid. I am not keen pay the fees for the balance months as he won't be continuing his schooling here.

I wanted to know if Australian schools insist on any certificate from his former Indian School in order to give him admission? Do they need any 'proof of study' or will they simply go by age?


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2012)

You don't need it, most In Australia won't have heard of it. He will be placed in a class for his age shown by his birth certificate or passport and assessed informally to see where he is at with his education. Don't pay that cheeky school if you are leaving!


----------

